# Are you looking at me?



## Goldfynche (Jun 19, 2016)

A young fox in a London garden.

View attachment 30157


----------



## fureverywhere (Jun 19, 2016)

Adorable, my eyes are bad...I might have mistaken him for a cat I wish we had wildlife in our yard...my Dad used to have whole families of rabbits. Between the dogs, cats, and feral cats there's no wildlife in sight...oh except that bear a few months back


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 19, 2016)

Beautiful Bre'r Fox. Hummingbirds are buzzing my flowers on the balcony.


----------



## Goldfynche (Jun 19, 2016)

It is widely believed that there are more urban foxes than country ones in parts of the UK


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 19, 2016)

That's a great photo!  I don't see photos of foxes too often.


----------



## Goldfynche (Jun 19, 2016)

Here's another one. This poor pathetic creature turned up in my garden, one winters day. Riddled with mange and starving. It just searched around. Starving. Looking for something, anything. to eat, in the freezing snow. It eventually scavenged around my bird feeders to see what they had spilled.

View attachment 30166


----------



## littleowl (Jun 20, 2016)

Great photo's


----------



## AprilT (Jun 20, 2016)

Nice!


----------

